# < NEW BEETLE Styling Options > NO PAYMENTS FOR 6 MONTHS! @ Optikwerks [SIDE SKIRTS $140 a set] Fast Shipping Options, Great Customer Service!



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

https://www.securecheckout.billmela...ch?hash=AU826TU8&content=/bmlweb/ppwpsiw.html



















[video=youtube;FIh6FPdWvAo&autoplay=1]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIh6FPdWvAo&autoplay=1[/video]​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey guys here is some pics of the test fit we did on our new skirts for you, we are done filling the group buy orders so we have these for sale to the public now. We also got some positive feedback on Ebay for these. These things fit like a glove and are perfect to cover up any damage to your rockers. Enjoy!









































*Our side skirts inside a set of OEM ones, exact fit even down to the nubs!*











*Then OEM skirts inside ours! As you can see these are legit!*


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

Looks like entire front end and entire rear end has to come out to install these?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

No not at all, you will see 2 torx bolts on each side underneath the flares take those out, then look behind the fender liner you will some torx bolts holding the flares there as well. I took out 3 starting from the bottom and that gave me enough room to pull the flare out and slide the skirt in place. After that just put back the bolts and your done


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

bump.


----------

